# Do you use 5w-30 or 5w-40 synthetic oil for summer driving?



## urbanskywalker (Jul 6, 2013)

Do you use 5w-30 or 5w-40 synthetic oil? On a recent oil change I noticed the mechanic used 5-30 while the previous time they had used 5-40. Which would be better for summer driving? The manual says both are rated from my VW Turbo TSI engine but I want to use the best for long term wear and tear.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I use 0w40 all year round

posted using tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Just had a lot of Motorsport related add-ons done at Linden VW, including an oil change.
Had 5W40 in it previously and that's what they used this time.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

The 'w' after the 0 or 5 is the winter/cold viscosity, the 30 or 40 is the summer/hot viscosity. If your location sees days of 95*F and higher regularly, I would use 5w-40 or 0w-40.


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

Over here in Australia, where we see the occasional mid 40 centigrade in summer, still use 0-30 oil with no issues


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Mr Gee said:


> Over here in Australia, where we see the occasional mid 40 centigrade in summer, still use 0-30 oil with no issues


Go, Go Uncle Jed !


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Mr Gee said:


> Over here in Australia, where we see the occasional mid 40 centigrade in summer, still use 0-30 oil with no issues.


Although both my cars have the same manufacturer's recommendation (5w30 or 5w40), I can't remember the last time I used 5w40 here in Southern Cal. But there are parts in the US where heat and humidity are quite bad for months in a row.

BTW, glad to see zee Germans treating you well in Down Under. We only dream of the Scirocco.


----------



## urbanskywalker (Jul 6, 2013)

We might hit that temp a few times over summer but not consistently. At least half the year it's the cold that is the real problem. Thanks for the input.



Cadenza_7o said:


> The 'w' after the 0 or 5 is the winter/cold viscosity, the 30 or 40 is the summer/hot viscosity. If your location sees days of 95*F and higher regularly, I would use 5w-40 or 0w-40.


----------

